# The U.N.?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

An emergency meeting of the U.N. Security Counsel is scheduled for this afternoon to discuss the invasion of the Crimea portion of the Ukraine by Russia. Considering that Russia is a permanent member of the Security Counsel and therefore has veto power over anything passed, why bother and more importantly, why are we part of this money pit of an organization? 

For the past couple of years officials of the U.N. have been calling for the U.N. to take control of the World's food production since in their opinion food is a world resource. When they made these statements they were talking specifically about food production in the United States. They want to be able to tell the farmers in the United States what to grow, how much of it, and where it is sold. I would not be surprised if it even included what food and how much of it individuals could produce for their own consumption. Don't even get me started on the U.N. and gun control. As upsetting as it is to have OUR government trying to meddle in gun ownership, think what it would be like if we had countries like Russia, China, Syria, and Iran getting involved.

Considering just how useless the U.N. is and how much we pay into supporting them, why do we belong to it? It is time to get the U.S. out of the U.N. and the U.N. out of the U.S..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And they will spend a billion dollars US studying it and in 10 years still have no answer except it is Americas fault and they should pay for it.
No fortune teller just seen it before.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

While the U.N. wastes time, we should find out why our government spent millions agitating the situation in Ukraine. Why is our Muslim in Chief supporting the Muzzies, there? Never mind, I suppose the answer might be in the question. Still, there is more to it than that, isn't there?

There is always more to something than what we are told. It isn't just a matter of some people wanting to ally themselves with the God-fearing West and the others wanting to maintain alliance with Evil Russia.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If America had any cojones the UN would not bother us. BUT, we are determined to submit this country to the UN authority. The UN won't bother Russia, allowing them to do as they choose, because of the implied consequences. The same with China. America just seems to want to subjugate itself to rule by someone else. Many don't want the responsibility to think for themselves.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Many don't want the responsibility to think for themselves.


God isn't that the point of why we are losing freedoms left and right, many don't want the responsibility, to think or take care of self.
I really wish there was an idiot virus with 90% fatality, which can only target the idiots who don't take responsibility and think for themselves.

I figure we have to keep around at least 10% of idiots for entertainment.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

SAR-1L said:


> God isn't that the point of why we are losing freedoms left and right, many don't want the responsibility, to think or take care of self.
> I really wish there was an idiot virus with 90% fatality, which can only target the idiots who don't take responsibility and think for themselves.
> 
> I figure we have to keep around at least 10% of idiots for entertainment.


A true SHTF scenario will, in effect, be an idiot virus. I can't help but believe that there's a quiet corner in many of our minds that whispers, "bring it on."


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

The U.N. Is anti freedom and liberty.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

agreed


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The UN is a democratic union - remember that democracies never last because they are nothing more than mob rule, which turn to socialism or oligarchy.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

It is not time to get the US out of the UN it is past time.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

America should have gotten out of the UN years ago! Just another community organizer wanna be BS group.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You know, how when you are in business there are certain organizations that you should be a member? The UN is like that for nations on note. Kind of like a Better Business Bureau for countries with clout. You pay your dues but get nothing of note out of it other than bragging rights.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the in has a place.... in a sewer system...

the UN should be a peace keeping organization that protects civilians, but it can't do that right, shut it down...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Old enough to remember the UN started as a "welfare" program scuttling in all this wild a** world scum like they were something and chumming them with phony glad handing to **** 'em out of their resources under color of "All leaders get to read, write and wash!" There should not even be a UN anymore. They are poised to attack the very people whose sweat paid for their sheety little kingdoms nature would have taken out if not for OUR money and intelligence. We have the red cross to be a worthless, money filching pain, we don't need the UN.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

at least the red cross has done positives in its history, the only positive thing the UN has done is prove the Nobel peace prize is a load of shit (but it was made by the guy that invented a powerful explosive)


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

No, stay in the UN...as much as I hate that organization, staying (and on the security council) gives the USA intel, insight and at least some leverage.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rim said:


> No, stay in the UN...as much as I hate that organization, staying (and on the security council) gives the USA intel, insight and at least some leverage.


Do you really believe what you posted or are you trying to raise a discussion on stupid things the US can continue to do?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hell, just revoke their "diplomatic immunity" and fund only the same percentage as the rest of the world and the UN will go away on it own. - Problem solved.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Inor said:


> Hell, just revoke their "diplomatic immunity" and fund only the same percentage as the rest of the world and the UN will go away on it own. - Problem solved.


I challenge their ballistic immunity.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mr President , I know you are busy with all the golf and trips to the island. Maybe one of your staff will find time to explain to you that Russia has veto power over any action the UN should try and take at your direction.
In case you have not notice Putin does not give a rats tail what you have to say nor is he the slightest bit worried about you . He sees you as a pimp and he aint working for you.
Have a nice day Obama


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Why are we paying something like 25% of the the budget for the U.N.? By the way, once of the constant complaints of some of the officials of the U.N. is that we don't pay enough.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The US should get out of the UN ASAP. The UN is FUBAR.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Mr President , I know you are busy with all the golf and trips to the island. Maybe one of your staff will find time to explain to you that Russia has veto power over any action the UN should try and take at your direction.
> In case you have not notice Putin does not give a rats tail what you have to say nor is he the slightest bit worried about you . He sees you as a pimp and he aint working for you.
> Have a nice day Obama


 why would Obama care what an old Communist is doing in Ukraine?
Remember Obama telling Medvedev hell have more Leeway after his election? So why would Obama, who's mother and father studied Russian at the hight of the Cold War, care what an old communist is doing in Ukraine?
It's just another dog and pony show.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> why would Obama care what an old Communist is doing in Ukraine?
> Remember Obama telling Medvedev hell have more Leeway after his election? So why would Obama, who's mother and father studied Russian at the hight of the Cold War, care what an old communist is doing in Ukraine?
> *It's just another dog and pony show*.


Careful about talking about dog and pony shows, you will make that muslim in the WH hungry and horny!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Why are we paying something like 25% of the the budget for the U.N.? By the way, once of the constant complaints of some of the officials of the U.N. is that we don't pay enough.


Very misleading. The number is much higher. When troops deploy with the blue badge we pay a major part of that. When food is shipped wee pay or supply a major part of it. When the food is stolen and sold for cash we get none of the bounty .
We pay a lot more than 25%


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

I hate the UN as much as anyone, what would happen if USA were not on the security council? Russia China would force either UK or France to pass resolutions against the USA. 
Now, if the USA left the UN, and the organization fell apart, that would be great. Or, if the USA left the UN and others also dropped out, that works too.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

We've all heard Perry's take on this deal. Obama is in his second term and may be sick of being called a wimp (although he is). He may overreact for the sake of posterity and open up a can of worms.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The UN is filled with egomaniacs who have cranial/rectal inversion. No wonder the left thinks they are wonderful. We need to send them packing.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

inceptor said:


> The UN is filled with egomaniacs who have cranial/rectal inversion. No wonder the left thinks they are wonderful. We need to send them packing.
> 
> View attachment 4571


We cannot send the UN packing. If we did, the hookers in New York would have to rely on just professional athletes for their income.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> We cannot send the UN packing. If we did, the hookers in New York would have to rely on just professional athletes for their income.


There are still a lot of politicians to help boost there income! Sandra Fluke will never starve. Monica may have been sloppy but she got her fill too.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I call the UN useless nitwits, but that's only because if I posted what I really want to say I'd be banned.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm glad that during my time in the military I didn't have to wear the Blue of the U.N.. I'm an American, I don't think I could follow them.

MOLON LABE


----------

